# NordOsten Kennel



## KelP (Jul 3, 2014)

Has anyone had any dealings with this breeder?
German Shepherd Breeder MA | German Shepherd Puppies MA. 
Any feedback about pups?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

no feedback but I love how they're flaunting parents' titles that they didn't have to work for. 

also, her reasons for breeding. yeah, I know, humor. but every joke....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how do you know they didn't have to work for them? Maybe I missed something. 

I see her reason for breeding is health/temperament..is that a joke? I guess I'm not understanding your post


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I was talking about the few females I looked at. says one is an import out of ... and lists parents' name and titles. so I'd say she didn't have to work for those for sure. and there are a few more that have no titles but their parents' titles listed. I guess I don't see the need to list parents' titles especially if the dog has none. 

her reasons - I was talking about the humor 10 reasons on the bottom. I know it's a joke but as I said.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

maybe I missed something? I didn't go past the females page and only skimmed it. sorry if I did


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Oh I didn't see the 10 reasons on the bottom of the page.

Well she isn't the only breeder out there that brings in dogs out of titled parents and breeds them..I'm familiar with some of those lines, and nice lines..I have a Reiko granddaughter that I love to death, but isn't everyone's cup of tea


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Oh I didn't see the 10 reasons on the bottom of the page.
> 
> Well she isn't the only breeder out there that brings in dogs out of titled parents and breeds them..I'm familiar with some of those lines, and nice lines..I have a Reiko granddaughter that I love to death, but isn't everyone's cup of tea


That's why i said I have no comments. i know many breeders do it. I guess to me bragging about titles you didn't earn doesn't seem right.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no it's not, but happens all the time


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

it's not even that she didn't earn them. if she sent the dogs to be titled by a trainer she'd have the right to put them down because they say something about the dog (or the trainer lol) 
but to put parents' titles just seems like trying to play on people's ignorance. 

a year ago I would've fell for it.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

I like to see titles on the parents and grandparents no matter who owns them.


----------



## kmw1881 (Dec 31, 2014)

I would think knowing the titles the generations before were able to earn would be helpful. Knowing what the line has accomplished. Why is this an issue? I mean I'm new here but common sense would say you're selling a genetic line, so flaunt it. 
Also pretty much every breeder website I've seen have some cheesy dog related posts. I to skip those ones when looking, but now I realize it's pretty common, and kind of funny if you give it a chance.


----------

